# Should I release rescued pigeon?



## juliadeclared (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi, I rescued a two-week old pigeon, and he is now about 5 weeks old. He has been living in my kitchen, and pooping on everything! By this age he has lost all of his yellow feathers,eats on his own, and flies around the house. I tried letting him outside on the balcony today, but he flew right back in. Then I put him on a window sill, and he just flew back to his spot under the kitchen table. 

I plan to release him, but am worried that he may be getting a bit too human friendly. I want to build him a "nest" out of a styrofoam box I have, and put him out on the balcony with some food. HOWEVER, it's November, and starting to get really cold, would he freeze/feel abandoned if I did that? 

Another option would be to sew a little bird diaper like the ones here. But I think that would just be uncomfortable for him, and make him even more human friendly, so he would have trouble adjusting to the real world when he's released. 

Just wondering what your advice would be? Is it okay to keep a 5 week-old pigeon outside by himself when he clearly wants to be inside?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

I would keep him inside as he may get attacked by a predator and being hand reared wont have the survival instinct to keep away from predators.


----------



## juliadeclared (Nov 2, 2013)

I live in NYC on the top floor of a high-rise building, I don't know of any predators that might get him except humans..

And I was thinking of just keeping him outside on my balcony, so he can still roam around the balcony and he would have food available for him in his box.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's much too cold now to put a bird outside, especially a baby, which he still is. He should be kept in a cage inside, not freely roaming around. That way he would only be pooping when let out for a couple of hours daily. And there are many hawks in NYC who would grab him in no time. Best to keep him till spring, then do a soft release into a flock of pigeons. We can explain that process to you. He needs a cage wide enough to be able to spread his wings. If you just turn him out, he won't survive. For one, he is too young, and also his parents and flock never had time to teach him anything. He has no idea of where to find food or water or shelter, or anything. He'll just starve and freeze out there. Please don't put him out on the balcony, because if he did fly away, he isn't ready for release yet, and won't live a week.


----------



## juliadeclared (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice! I'll keep him inside until spring. Also, he's pecking at food, but not drinking water. I reduced his hand feeding to 1/2 oz per day (one syringe worth), whereas I used to feed him 3 times a day, 3 syringes each time. This was how he got his hydration. How do I teach him to drink? and should I keep hand feeding him at 5 weeks?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He can be weaned at this age, but if he eats seed, then he needs to drink. Put a small crock of tepid water in front of him, and gently dip his beak in, but not over his nostrils. Do this several times a day and he will learn. Please don't even think about letting a bird this young, who can't even drink on his own yet, and is just learning to eat, go out on the balcony, where he could fly off and not be able to survive. It's like putting a small child in a big city and wishing them good luck.

Instead of the hand feeding you are doing, you can feed him frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Make sure they are warm, but not hot. Hold him on your lap and against your body. Open his beak, and put in a pea. Push it to the back of his throat, and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Now do another one. Give him about 30, and leave some with him. Leave seed with him also. Often times they learn to eat on their own even faster with the soft peas, and they also contain water which will help to hydrate him. But keep trying with the water and dipping his beak.
Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## juliadeclared (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know how to upload photos on here, so I posted his photo on pinterest, and sharing the link. Here is Rupert
and here is a video of him stealing a toy from our new kitten!

Rupert finally drinks and eats on his own. We give him a variety of different grains, including quinoa, and a bit of spirulina, so he's growing up to be a superpigeon. He is extremely friendly with everyone that comes to the house, and sits on our heads. He's not afraid of the cat or dog, and they all sleep together like best friends. I'm worried that he won't be able to handle being out in the wild once spring rolls around, so he may be a brand new addition to our family!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I really enjoyed the video..it was just like two kids playing together. Funny how cats and pigeons share the same curiosity. 
Your pigeon is definitely imprinted on humans, and if you release him in future, he is going to get into trouble by flying on to strangers' heads. It is best to keep him with you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The video is very cute, but a scratch or puncture from a playful kitten could infect him with a bacteria that can kill him. They really shouldn't be around together. And if released, he wouldn't have the natural fear of cats or dogs that he needs to survive.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow,Julia! You've done a great job. Rupert looks healthy and great. Usually hand raised squabs grow slower than those raised by pigeons themselves.
As already explained,you need to keep him until winters pass. If you want to release him after winters then during soft release you would have to keep him away from yourself and kittens so that he forgets the ties slowly. You would have to keep him outside and not handle him at all. Also change his feed/water in such a way that he don't associate food with humans.Good for him to see dogs/cats/humans as predators so that he keeps his distance and be safe.

I would also really disagree on letting Rupert and your cat play together.


----------

